# Building a 6 12 Box



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm trying to see the best way to build a 6 12 box. I was told to have them all facing up and port the whole box going toward the back either using would or fiber glass if I wanted to see my subs, The said it would bring out the lowest bass.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

just make sure theres a seperate chamber for each speaker(dont build one big box with 6 holes-speakers need seperate air space)with the right air space per speaker(internal air space,not outside of the box measurements)-if porting ,you need more airspace and you have to get the right frequency ports(right lenth,diameter)refer to your speaker specs for size/frequency :werd:


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I know that part but Im trying to see the best way to run them. All facing up or 3 facing back and 3 facing the front


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

u will be very disappointed if ur trying to put 4 subs in that trunk


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Im trying to do 6 subs and about 1200 watts per pair of 12's


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 8 2008, 05:48 PM~10824468
> *Im trying to do 6 subs and about 1200 watts per pair of 12's
> *


the only way u can fit 6 subs in that trunk is all firing up and the output will be disappointing to say the least.....


do 4 subs all firing torwards the rear (subs and port)


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can anyone help me. I'm trying to do build a box dat houses 6 twelves. It can be 2 boxes. I just wanna know how I can make 6 12s sound right in my car. I already have already bought my subs just gotta build my box and get my amps and everything wired up and a compacitor. I already have a yellow top optima running my car and a second that has never been used.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 12 2008, 03:24 AM~10852815
> *Can anyone help me. I'm trying to do build a box dat houses 6 twelves. It can be 2 boxes. I just wanna know how I can make 6 12s sound right in my car. I already have already bought my subs just gotta build my box and get my amps and everything wired up and a compacitor. I already have a yellow top optima running my car and a second that has never been used.
> *


did you not read pitbulls post? your asking us how to make a delicious ham omelet out of rotten eggs and spoiled ham... I dont know how to do that..

I know it sounds odd, and i know it sounds like bullshit, but you will not be happy with 6 12's in your trunk because A) you dont have enough trunk volume, B) what ever coffin style enclosure you can dream up will block the return from entering the cabin, C) you will more then likely have little to no space in front of the subs to create what your seeking, and D) there's no way you'll be able to fire all 6 on the same plane firing at the tailgate (which is the optimum firing direction for trunked coupes and sedans)


so with that said, you can try and sell two of them and fire 4 towards the back, or you can go all the way (sealed because i doubt you can get 6 vented in that trunk car) and get owned by 2 high quality 15's ported, 4 high quality 10's ported, etc

pit gave you the best advice for your situation


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

ok if i should do it like dat will 4 15's with subs and ports all facing da tailgate work or 3 15's. What will sound better, the twelves or the 15's? Help and by the way their will be a vent from my trunk to my cabin in the middle of my back seat.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you cant do 4 15s in that trunk firing to the back....

might be able to cram some bullshit upfiring setup in there but its gonna be disappointing to say the least....


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

i guess some people just want to fit in so they can say "i got four 15s or six 12s in my trunk"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 18 2008, 05:50 PM~10900573
> *i guess some people just want to fit in so they can say "i got four 15s or six 12s in my trunk"
> *


Yeah, think thats the case with many people. I myself felt that way cuz I assumed the bigger the better. I did not consider the space limitation, power requirements, or acoustics of my car. This is a very expensive lesson for many people.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I said I would do 3 15's, I jus got connects on alot of audio shyt n tryna c wat i can do to get the best sound. Well let me put it like this. Between 10s, 12s, and 15s, what will be the best setup for the best sound quality. I already have a extra optima and what size compacitor will I need. Jus want to sound good. The person who I have the connect with was trying to tell me about six 12s but that's y i got on here for advice. Trust me I am listenin, negative or positive feeback.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 8 2008, 05:50 PM~10824780
> *the only way u can fit 6 subs in that trunk is all firing up and the output will be disappointing to say the least.....
> do 4 subs all firing torwards the rear (subs and port)
> *


Is there any pics of subs and ports firing to the back. I'm trying to get pics in my head caz I'm building my own box.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

These are 3 different setups I've had in my Grand Marquis... all are subs back port back.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 18 2008, 11:10 PM~10903587
> *I said I would do 3 15's, I jus got connects on alot of audio shyt n tryna c wat i can do to get the best sound. Well let me put it like this. Between 10s, 12s, and 15s, what will be the best setup for the best sound quality. I already have a extra optima and what size compacitor will I need. Jus want to sound good. The person who I have the connect with was trying to tell me about six 12s but that's y i got on here for advice. Trust me I am listenin, negative or positive feeback.
> *


just go with two 12's btl's ported to the cabin.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 19 2008, 05:57 PM~10908507
> *just go with two 12's btl's ported to the cabin.
> *


wat way should da subs face?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 19 2008, 06:55 PM~10909750
> *wat way should da subs face?
> *


rear


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 8 2008, 05:50 PM~10824780
> *the only way u can fit 6 subs in that trunk is all firing up and the output will be disappointing to say the least.....
> do 4 subs all firing torwards the rear (subs and port)
> *


Thanks everyone but im jus going to go with this setup. 4 12's subs and port facing rear but do anyone have pics of this setup or a drawing or something. Need a idea.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 19 2008, 08:14 PM~10910428
> *Thanks everyone but im jus going to go with this setup. 4 12's subs and port facing rear but do anyone have pics of this setup or a drawing or something. Need a idea.
> *


what kind of car is it going in?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 20 2008, 12:03 AM~10910837
> *what kind of car is it going in?
> *


my guess would be an 84 delta 88


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 19 2008, 11:03 PM~10910837
> *what kind of car is it going in?
> *


Itz going in a 84 delta 88


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 20 2008, 12:14 AM~10910428
> *Thanks everyone but im jus going to go with this setup. 4 12's subs and port facing rear but do anyone have pics of this setup or a drawing or something. Need a idea.
> *


What don't you understand? I gave you 3 pictures. The subwoofers and port(s) should face your license plate.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok i get it but I was reading through soome other topics on sealed and ported boxes. what difference do you get between sealed and ported? Which quality is the best?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 22 2008, 09:05 AM~10924118
> *Ok i get it but I was reading through soome other topics on sealed and ported boxes. what difference do you get between sealed and ported? Which quality is the best?
> *


its all in what your after and what your using... if you got some low quality subs and looking for sound quality, Good chance I would sway someone towards the sealed... IF you got a woofers that love to get stupid loud in vented enclosures, and your seeking stupid loud, then swing to vented enclosures.. so on and so forth


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 18 2008, 05:50 PM~10900573
> *i guess some people just want to fit in so they can say "i got four 15s or six 12s in my trunk"
> *



x2 

i think somebodys been listen to webbies new album too much...

you dont need 6 12's


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

What amps are you gonna be putting on these four twelves? you gotta think, If your planning 1200 watt's per set of sub's, and you have two set's, Your atleast gonna need a 300A Alt, 0 Gauge wiring througout Including the BIG 3 under the hood, and THEN a capacitor if your lights are bugging you.

Id say stick to a Single sub set-up. There is no need for MULTIPLE subs these day's. A single Fi BTL 15, or two would do just the trick, With the right SET-UP.

Remember, QUALITY, Not quantity.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok I have 3 more questions then I'm done here. If I wanted to put 6 twelves in my Delta 88 without facing them up? Which would sound better 3 15's sealed or 4 12's ported? Which is louder 15's sealed or 4 12's ported?


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 25 2008, 09:37 PM~10952404
> *What amps are you gonna be putting on these four twelves? you gotta think, If your planning 1200 watt's per set of sub's, and you have two set's, Your atleast gonna need a 300A Alt, 0 Gauge wiring througout Including the BIG 3 under the hood, and THEN a capacitor if your lights are bugging you.
> 
> Id say stick to a Single sub set-up. There is no need for MULTIPLE subs these day's. A single Fi BTL 15, or two would do just the trick, With the right SET-UP.
> ...


What's the big 3 and I'm running either 2 1200 watt amps or 1 2500 watt amp on either 4 12's or 3 15's. I once ran dual 15's sealed with a 2000 Watt amp,and a compacitor with one yellow top optima and the factory altenator under the hood. It did the job but trying to get a lil more bass. I'm getting a 140 amp altenator and another yellow top to run with my set-up and may a back pack compacitor.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10952404
> *What amps are you gonna be putting on these four twelves? you gotta think, If your planning 1200 watt's per set of sub's, and you have two set's, Your atleast gonna need a 300A Alt, 0 Gauge wiring througout Including the BIG 3 under the hood, and THEN a capacitor if your lights are bugging you.
> 
> Id say stick to a Single sub set-up. There is no need for MULTIPLE subs these day's. A single Fi BTL 15, or two would do just the trick, With the right SET-UP.
> ...


single sub setups dont get it done in large old school sedans, this isnt a honda *****

for 2400w he needs 220-300amp alt
1/0 power n grounds + 1/0 underhood upgrades
1 big underhood battery and 1-2 batteries in the trunk (depends on amps and batt choices)

ps
a capacitor wont do any good, they are bandaids


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

A cap will disperse energy faster then an optima would. however, Your right. these day and age, there ARE battery's that will do it just as well. Optima isnt one, As far as i know. Kenetic, or Batcap would be where its at.

And, single sub may not "Get it done", but itd be a wiser plan, then stuffing in 6 12's would.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 26 2008, 12:22 AM~10954058
> *A cap will disperse energy faster then an optima would. however, Your right. these day and age, there ARE battery's that will do it just as well. Optima isnt one, As far as i know. Kenetic, or Batcap would be where its at.
> 
> And, single sub may not "Get it done", but itd be a wiser plan, then stuffing in 6 12's would.
> *


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Hmm..

A conventional battery, as we all know has a positive and negative terminal. The chemical reaction within creates a flow of electrons, causing an electronic device (in this case an amplifier) to work. The stiffening capacitor is similar to a battery in that it stores a charge. The fundamental difference is it cannot create electrons. It can only store and supply (discharge) them upon demand. The advantage with a capacitor is that it discharges in one twenty thousandth of a second, unlike a battery that does in one second. The battery therefore cannot discharge fast enough to effectively supply the amplifier and this is the reason for "power sags." - Batcap's website..

A capacitor can store a charge and discharge 20,000x faster than normal battery, thereby giving your amps the juice they require. Unfortunately, capacitors lack the ability to produce electricity like a battery. The Xstatic Batcap is the best of both worlds: a battery that can discharge as fast as a capacitor. - Also from BATCAP's website..

Capacitors are, in a way, like a battery. They simply release current faster and store less of it. A capacitor is intended to provide a resistance to a change in system voltage. They store energy and, when voltage drops, release it to try and maintain the voltage to which they were charged. They also store energy at the voltage of the system, rather than 12.x volts like a battery. So for brief voltage drops, they can be benificial. They won't fix anything more than small dips caused by regulator lag, but they can do that. - From Sounddomain.com


Now, I got 3 articles backing up my Bullshit story.. Wheres your info from?


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

well fuck..
if your powering up a cap. your putting a BIGGER drain on your charging system.


first you gotta power the battery, then the damned cap.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/showthread.php?t=17970


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 26 2008, 12:14 PM~10956004
> *well fuck..
> if your powering up a cap. your putting a BIGGER drain on your charging system.
> first you gotta power the battery, then the damned cap.
> *


True. I aint saying it should be done instead of an alt, or a big 3. But even with those two done, And battery STILL dont start to Disperse energy, untill your voltage drops ALMOST A FULL VOLT!

A Cap also quits being a load, After its charged [Even tho it only stores a little energy, Its not "Always a load", Like a battery.]


As for realm of excursion... 

"It has been suggested that the purpose of these giant caps is to provide quick energy."

Right there, Your link..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

caps are garbage.... batcaps are nice though


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Explain Garbage? Before, or after the Big 3, and Alt?

They can definantly help, if used right.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 26 2008, 05:25 PM~10958025
> *Explain Garbage? Before, or after the Big 3, and Alt?
> 
> They can definantly help, if used right.
> *


do a little homework n00b


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 26 2008, 03:25 PM~10958025
> *Explain Garbage? Before, or after the Big 3, and Alt?
> 
> They can definantly help, if used right.
> *



straight from what i posted



Our cap lets our poor alternator down as the voltage plummets and when things hit 12.8 volts our battery jumps in and starts to take over. The battery with its enormous storehouse begins to provide vast amounts of current until things lighten up for our poor cap and alternator. Of course we could add another cap to halve our ESR loss to only 2.5 volts but that would still cause the cap terminal voltage to drop to 11.5 volts.

Let’s see how many caps of this spec we would have to add to keep the voltage at 13.5 for even a few milliseconds. We would need a cap bank with a total ESL of about .001 ohm. Gee it looks like it would take over thirty caps paralleled to maintain 13.5 volts at 300 amps for even a brief instant. And let’s hope we don’t need to do this for long, as the total power contained in thirty units is only about what is in a dozen 9v alkaline batteries! (lesson 7)

It should be clear that if the voltage doesn’t drop the caps don’t do anything. The voltage MUST drop for them to start discharging.



did you even read the entire article, or did you read what was only convinient for you to belive?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 12 2008, 03:24 AM~10852815
> *Can anyone help me. I'm trying to do build a box dat houses 6 twelves. It can be 2 boxes. I just wanna know how I can make 6 12s sound right in my car. I already have already bought my subs just gotta build my box and get my amps and everything wired up and a compacitor. I already have a yellow top optima running my car and a second that has never been used.
> *



wall it off...


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 26 2008, 09:20 PM~10960089
> *wall it off...
> *


wat u mean by this


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## dyeballer92 (Apr 22, 2008)

it would be kool to put like 2subs under the back seats and 4subs in the trunk...idk


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACAN_@Jun 27 2008, 02:52 AM~10961890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup. :yes:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

lol, thers a cutlass with a 8 sub woofer wall, and hydros 
from the stories of the owner he had gotten pulled over cause the entire car was shaking from the bass....
looks preetty dope, for sale for 4 grand...


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 25 2008, 11:41 PM~10953392
> *single sub setups dont get it done in large old school sedans, this isnt a honda *****
> 
> for 2400w he needs 220-300amp alt
> ...


hey what wrong with a one sub set up on old school


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

There too cool for em.

And i still believe a Cap helps short voltage drops better then a battery, in MOST system's. But im obviously wrong, And just got outta the countey and dont feel like arguing about it any longer.

U guys win, im a "Noob"


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 8 2008, 03:45 PM~10824450
> *u will be very disappointed if ur trying to put 4 subs in that trunk
> *


depends on the trunk and how they mounted, bout ten tears ago i had four vega 12s and anyone that got in my car still remembers it. thats shit rocked. i used to pull up to my moms and have her cuss me out for knockin the pictures off her walls. be fore that i had for 10s which was louder than the 12s becuase of airspace i think


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 29 2008, 01:36 AM~10973251
> *lol, thers a cutlass with a 8 sub woofer wall, and hydros
> from the stories of the owner he had gotten pulled over cause the entire car was shaking from the bass....
> looks preetty dope, for sale for 4 grand...
> *


VIDS/PICS.


----------

